# Winnipeg Real Estate Prices



## JayRoc (Apr 4, 2009)

For any of those in the Winnipeg area, what do you think of the pricing here? We've been looking for a house for months now and find the prices outrageous. A house that was so crooked my partner got dizzy in sold for $70,000 over the asking price. Another we saw last weekend sold for $80,000 over (asking was $484,000; sold for $564,000) and yet another was asking $379,000 and they got $429,000 for it. 
What gives? These are not isolated incidents. This is fast becoming an unaffordable city in which to live.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

What area(s) of the city are you looking in? We live in the West End and houses on our street have been selling for $175K. We're hoping to cash in on the boom because we're moving (military move) so I'm happy! But I still feel sorry for people buying here, especially first time buyers, it is starting to be a tough market. I can only imagine how difficult it is in River Heights or other parts of the city if our 'hood is getting $175K for houses.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Jayroc - Asking prices mean nothing. Focus on the sold prices.

Look at lots of houses and learn the market. 

http://www.moneysmartsblog.com/house-wars/


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

JayRoc said:


> For any of those in the Winnipeg area, what do you think of the pricing here? We've been looking for a house for months now and find the prices outrageous. A house that was so crooked my partner got dizzy in sold for $70,000 over the asking price. Another we saw last weekend sold for $80,000 over (asking was $484,000; sold for $564,000) and yet another was asking $379,000 and they got $429,000 for it.
> What gives? These are not isolated incidents. This is fast becoming an unaffordable city in which to live.


I'm in Winnipeg and think the prices are crazy. A friend of mine bought a 900 square foot, 80 year old house in River Heights in 2003 for $140,000. She just had an offer of $325,000! This is absolutely nuts! Her house is cute but not worth this price. 

I don't know how people are paying prices like this - especially first timers. I'm thankful that I bought a house before the boom as I certainly couldn't afford a home now if I hadn't.


----------



## JayRoc (Apr 4, 2009)

@addy: looking in River Heights (2 of those); Charleswood (the other house); plus Tuxedo, St. Boniface, St. Vital, Wildwood....etc....doesn't seem to matter which area - they are all overpriced

@FP: thanks for the comment....we've looked at well over 50 homes and have done a chart of list, selling, price per sq/foot, etc; and we find that the market is really overpriced with people nonetheless overbidding on homes. We don't get it. Someone bought a house here, on a nice street, for $425,000 and is tearing it down to build new! $425,000 for a LOT!


----------



## MikeT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ya no crisis here. Where's the chorus to sing the praises of our lenders? I almost feel like selling my house just to cash in. But then where am I gonna live? 

Prudence wins here. Don't overextend yourself even if everyone else seems to be doing it. The government has tried to warn you. The banks have tried to warn you. The only ones who are encouraging it are the realtors.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Is Winnipeg feeling left out of the Calgary / Toronto / Vancouver boom so they are doing it now?

I'd thought I'd never see the boom in Ottawa stop and from my perspective it has, $450ish for an average single home seems to be the ceiling for the average person houses aren't selling like hot cakes here anymore.

Winnipeg use to be very affordable sounds like people have gone mental, will it all come crashing down March 18th?


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

I have never understood why people would want to live in Winterpeg, and as for a Housing Boom, why, not exactly like Manitoba is booming??

Jobs are not readily available and, other than Hospitals and Government, no real high paying jobs there.

I used to like Winterpeg, no downtown is dark and dangerous, one of worst downtown areas in Canada.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

JayRoc;53841
@FP: thanks for the comment....we've looked at well over 50 homes and have done a chart of list said:


> the market is really overpriced [/B]with people nonetheless overbidding on homes. We don't get it. Someone bought a house here, on a nice street, for $425,000 and is tearing it down to build new! $425,000 for a LOT!


The problem is that I remember everyone saying that the market was overpriced back in 1999 when I bought my first house. 

I'm not saying the real estate market won't crash in the Peg (or anywhere else), but the reality is that if you want to buy in a city - you have to pay the market value.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> I have never understood why people would want to live in Winterpeg, and as for a Housing Boom, why, not exactly like Manitoba is booming??


Yes, I used to think that before moving here as well. Having lived here for the past six years, I absolutely LOVE Winnipeg, it has a lot going for it that many outsiders haven't a clue about. We moved from Vancouver to Winnipeg and if I were to be offered a move to Vancouver or Winnipeg, honestly it would be a tough decision for me to make.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Addy, I visited Winnipeg monthly, now the downtown area is dangerous, the area near Health Sciences is scary.
Cold, Wind, Black Ice, Mosquitoes, what's to love.

Average Manitoban, great, city, i'll pass.


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

This is too funny. Oh well it comes up once in a while.

I had a friend who came to Winnipeg to study and she was from the west coast and did not enjoy the Winnipeg climate. She phrased it well, "Yeah Winnipeggers are really nice and they seem to always say, apologetically, that the 'summers are really nice...' Yeah. The summers are nice everywhere. And winters are not even half as shitty most places."

Good point.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> Addy, I visited Winnipeg monthly, now the downtown area is dangerous, the area near Health Sciences is scary.
> Cold, Wind, Black Ice, Mosquitoes, what's to love.


Scary? I can't believe you think this area is scary. I work at HSC and walk to work from my house which is approx 1 km from the Hospital. If you think this area is scary then frankly, you are a wimp. I've also worked part time on weekends taking 911 calls at the police department, first in Vancouver and now here for over 15 years, so I know first hand (not from the television news) what reality is in this city.


----------



## JayRoc (Apr 4, 2009)

@ I'm Howard: Thank you for taking the opportunity to denigrate Winnipeg for no particular reason, but these types of comments have nothing to do with the original post and are not helpful. Every place has it's positives and negatives, including wherever you happen to live. Please keep your comments to the issue stated.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

JayRoc said:


> @ I'm Howard: Thank you for taking the opportunity to denigrate Winnipeg for no particular reason, but these types of comments have nothing to do with the original post and are not helpful. Every place has it's positives and negatives, including wherever you happen to live. Please keep your comments to the issue stated.


Keep in mind that Howard has probably never been there.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

MikeT said:


> Ya no crisis here. Where's the chorus to sing the praises of our lenders? I almost feel like selling my house just to cash in. But then where am I gonna live?
> 
> Prudence wins here. Don't overextend yourself even if everyone else seems to be doing it. The government has tried to warn you. The banks have tried to warn you. The only ones who are encouraging it are the realtors.


Exactly.. everyone is just hurting themselves and paying more interest and commissions for nothing. You have to live somewhere

I don't get why Winnipegers counter offer higher than offers above the asking price? Why don't they just list higher like everyone else?


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

And the madness doesn't stop at resales. Have you seen how fast new houses are popping up in all the house farms around town? 

My favorite is Waverly West. Apparently when all is said and done there will be 13,000 brand spanking new single family homes in the $400,000 - 1,000,000 range. Every single one will enjoy an absolutely intoxicating aroma as the wind blows over the city dump. No joke. My GF and I tried to drive through a couple of weeks ago to look at the new houses, but we had to cut our drive short because we both got nauseous from the smell.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been to Winnipeg, Pinawa,Thompson, Flin Flon,Portage, Brandon etc many times.

Not dangerous, really, what do you call all those street gangs right around HSC?

Why do all the downtown hotels have bouncers at the front door??

I have only been robbed once in my hotel, that was at the downtown Holiday Inn in Winnipeg.

No one has yet answered why RE Prices are climbing , there is no single driving force in Winnipeg, there is no Industry, there are no head office relocations, people are moving out, not in, so where is the RE demand coming from??


----------



## bean438 (Jul 18, 2009)

Its all relative . Look at winnipeg prices for the 15 years prior to our recent 7-8 year explosion. Prices were sideways for 15 years.
We are just playing catch up.

Addy, the HSC area is not that great. Granted it is not as bad as shot gun alley north end but it is getting bad.

I recall HSC had to post extra security a couple of years back because there were random attacks.


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm Howard said:


> No one has yet answered why RE Prices are climbing , there is no single driving force in Winnipeg, there is no Industry, there are no head office relocations, people are moving out, not in, so where is the RE demand coming from??


I agree that the recent climb in RE prices are insane, but not because there is something wrong with the local economy. 

Here are a few points to answer your question:
- Manitoba was the only province that did not experience technical recession during the market crisis (GDP was unchanged in 2009).
- The unemployment rate is the lowest in Canada at 5.0% (compared to a 7.8% national average).
- House construction is booming (compared to some other western provinces that have seen housing starts slow down).
- People are not "moving out" of Winnipeg. Although a lot of Winnipeg's young adults head west to Alberta and BC, Winnipeg has maintained net positive migration for about as long as anyone can remember.

Source:
http://www.gov.mb.ca/finance/pdf/highlights.pdf
- while the source gives data for Manitoba, there is no reason to believe that numbers would be much different for Winnipeg as it is by far the largest city in the province.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I think people are starting to realize that, while Winnipeg has it's problems (as does all mid to large size cities in Canada), it is a very good, affordable place to raise a family. Winnipeger's for the most part are friendly, with a great sense of community. Areas around where I live are improving in leaps and bounds - years ago Wolseley was a hole, now it's very popular. West Broadway, still needs work but it is a neighbourhood in demand. Spence is getting much much better now the neighbourhood association is doing it's thing, and in the neighbouring Daniel Mac/St Matthews areas, the community association is also improving the neighbourhood, making it more and more a sought after area to live, especially by first time home buyers.

It's sadly ironic that my 'hood gets such a bad wrap, meanwhile ALL the neighbours in a large radius of my home that I know (and I know most of them) are awesome, awesome people.... so much so that the thought that we're moving this summer makes me want to cry when I think how much I will miss them!

And the community events that happen in this city (free to inexpensive) are amazing.... really well planned, fun, and lots of them!


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yea I hear the same things about the community spirit there. As an outdoors person though, I really hope to never live there. I spent my time in SK and while I enjoyed it, I had to take up skydiving because anything on the ground was, well, kinda flat. I camped North of Winterpeg for 2 weeks in Jan and that was enough for me. Nice skating area in the city, reminded me of Ottawa.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Maltese said:


> I'm in Winnipeg and think the prices are crazy. A friend of mine bought a 900 square foot, 80 year old house in River Heights in 2003 for $140,000. She just had an offer of $325,000! This is absolutely nuts! Her house is cute but not worth this price.
> 
> I don't know how people are paying prices like this - especially first timers. I'm thankful that I bought a house before the boom as I certainly couldn't afford a home now if I hadn't.


just over 10% gross yield here, nothing to write home about. subtract interest, fees, property tax, maintenance, realtor commission, etc, and I doubt it is even 7%...


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Just to give an idea of Winnipeg prices, we purchased in the West End in Spring 2005. We have had houses sell on our block in the 170's. We had a professional home appraisal done and it came back in the mid 170's, and our realtor is working out a price he will suggest we ask, but he figures it will be around 175K. Pretty amazing considering we paid $50K in 2005.


----------



## JayRoc (Apr 4, 2009)

@ sprockett: has your salary gone up 7-10% per year in the same time period? I doubt it, which is making housing prices very unaffordable.

@ChrisR: agree about Waverley West - way overvalued considering it's just north of a dump!


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

I think the stats are 2 out of 3 Manitobans live in Winnipeg.

Things are improving, when you are down that far, the only direction is up.

I am really annoyed at what happened to Winnipeg because it was a very safe friendly city,it should not have been allowed to deteriorate that much, all Winnipeggers know that Political Correctness is the major factor in the problem.

Manitobans are friendly, I enjoyed my frequent trips, it just annoyed me that on the last few trips I hade I either took a car to the restauarant or ate in the Hotel.

Tuxedo is a very nce area.


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

I was at a presentation by the City and another organization. Both had 3rd party studies done and each confirmed, conservatively, that the population will increase by 180,000 in 20 years(?) The point of the presentations was how are we going to address this and the need for 80,000 dwelling units as the population increases?

Also everyone I know is suddenly a real estate investor. Young couples all asking me if this or that is a good deal or more so, telling me what they just bought as a revenue property.

Vacancy rates for anything decent or with more than 2 bedrooms is essentially zero.

Also the selection in Wpg is ****. Areas that were never desirable are becoming so because of public investments into housing, social services etc. Also crime and gang activity is being concentrated into smaller areas - the areas formerly affected are being bought up.

The logic flows, if people are willing to spend 200K in THAT area that is still iffy, they will easily pay 400K for the same type of house in MY (more desirable) area. And they are right. 

Lastly as kids grow and become more intelligent investors, they want to buy in the area they know and grew up in. Problem is that these mature neighbourhoods are fully occupied and no new dwellings are built. This is when obscene prices happen. couples want to be next to their family and childhood friends and pay ridiculous prices for that.

As for no industry? Winnipeg has the most diverse economy and therefore weathers the economic swings very well. Look it up.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

David, don't know where all these people are going to come from, what is the magnet, unless you are talking about peoples that have recently arrived being moved to Winnipeg?

Hospitals, Universities, what other Industry does Winnipeg have?

We can all feel smug sitting in a house that has tripled in price, but if you sell you buy at inflated prices and , you are right, your kids cannot afford to live in the neighbourhood they grew up in.

We have broached that subject by planning to release capital and downsize and to provide our Sons with monies that they may invest or buy RE with.

The Boomers are in a position to help their kids in a way our Parents were not able to.

Same cash, just recycled.


----------



## bean438 (Jul 18, 2009)

JayRoc said:


> @ sprockett: has your salary gone up 7-10% per year in the same time period? I doubt it, which is making housing prices very unaffordable.
> 
> @ChrisR: agree about Waverley West - way overvalued considering it's just north of a dump!


Lots of people walked out of the million dollar home for the hospital lottery and complained about the smell of rotting garbage.

Have no fear cause people are buying in that area.


----------



## JayRoc (Apr 4, 2009)

@bean: I have lots of fear precisely because people are paying that kind of money to live close to a dump! To me the real estate world has gone mad.


----------



## Cold_one (Mar 23, 2011)

Winnipeg has had steady growth for a lot of years, although I have to agree that areas of it are experiencing a hotter than normal (for Wpg) pricing. I watch from a bit of a distance (live an hour SW of Wpg) and watch because my daughter is at UofM and probably wants to remain in Wpg. So I have been thinking of buying a condo or a house in that area; probably a condo. Could rent it out for a couple of years as I think vacancy is near zero around the UofM and Vic hospital. 

So buying a condo in that area may see some growth BUT if Wpg is overheated then it may stay flat or worse become harder to sell. Area I am looking at is near the UofM which will be also close to the new stadium (+ or -)?


----------



## Beleriand (Jan 31, 2011)

That´s true. I share your opinion. 



Addy said:


> I think people are starting to realize that, while Winnipeg has it's problems (as does all mid to large size cities in Canada), it is a very good, affordable place to raise a family. Winnipeger's for the most part are friendly, with a great sense of community. Areas around where I live are improving in leaps and bounds - years ago Wolseley was a hole, now it's very popular. West Broadway, still needs work but it is a neighbourhood in demand. Spence is getting much much better now the neighbourhood association is doing it's thing, and in the neighbouring Daniel Mac/St Matthews areas, the community association is also improving the neighbourhood, making it more and more a sought after area to live, especially by first time home buyers.
> 
> It's sadly ironic that my 'hood gets such a bad wrap, meanwhile ALL the neighbours in a large radius of my home that I know (and I know most of them) are awesome, awesome people.... so much so that the thought that we're moving this summer makes me want to cry when I think how much I will miss them!
> 
> And the community events that happen in this city (free to inexpensive) are amazing.... really well planned, fun, and lots of them!


----------



## Agape (Apr 3, 2009)

I believe recent news shows Manitoba had a large population growth however fueled mainly by immigration which counteracts people leaving.

I'd like to purchase in the 200-250 range, but it seems the bang for the buck is higher than that. My two bedroom heat and water for under 750 doesn't seem that bad considering. I'm quite wary of the new development housing, as it has gone up quickly and quality control is suspect.

Low interest rates, large amortizations, and focusing on the montly bill rather than the overall cost has pushed costs higher. It's not as though people aren't in the houses they would have been had housing cost been lower, they are just in more debt for it.

Rent control probably is buoying a bubble though. Vacancy rates are below one percent and with thousands of immigrants coming they have to live somewhere. Everything gets pushed up. Get rid of rent control and I would think more apartments would be built and vacancy would drop, forcing less people into houses they can't afford.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

The Immigrants that are coming in, are they coming for jobs or are they selected groups moved in by the Government???

Has Winnipeg experianced the addition of numerous Government Housing Programmes and are these new Immigrants brought in to fill them?


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> Has Winnipeg experianced the addition of numerous Government Housing Programmes and are these new Immigrants brought in to fill them?


Far from it. The vacancy rate is currently 0.8%.

Interestingly enough, my neighbours listed their house and it was sold within 12 hours of accepting offers, and for more than asking. This is in the West End for those familiar (east of Arlington at that). Hot market indeed!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Holy crap!

I am happy to say that our house sold within 1 day on the market! The offer was not far below asking price, and they were able to work around our long possession date, so I'm very happy with what we sold it for. 

We have a realtor that does not believe in posting the price below what you expect, hoping for a bidding war, so we posted just a few grand above what we wanted to get. 

HOT hot Winnipeg!


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

Addy said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> I am happy to say that our house sold within 1 day on the market! The offer was not far below asking price, and they were able to work around our long possession date, so I'm very happy with what we sold it for.
> 
> ...


Without too much detail - what price range and general area?

Good for you!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

~180 in the West End (east of Arlington).


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

Addy said:


> ~180 in the West End (east of Arlington).


That is a hot price level - I guess you have to see how well you come out after you factor in your purchase (if that seller is posting here about how well he did!)


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

That's one of the most undesirable areas in the city. It's near downtown, has insufficient parking for residents and guests, roads are in terrible shape, lost of crime and other social problems there. Gangs have taken hold in that area, not really where I and many people want to be. I couldn't imagine paying $180K for anything in that area. I would sooner buy outside the city where I can have a big yard, lots of room for friends and family to park when they come to visit, the kids can play and roam freely, good area influences etc.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I live in that area (6 years now) as well as having worked in police services for over 15 years now. You know not the facts. This is a great area to live, there are lots of young couples moving in and fixing up the old houses. Many of these couples and small families have a big sense if community. They bike to work, volunteer in their community and, more importantly, participate in making their community a better area.

Yes, the area has problems. So does Linden Woods. Anyone gullible enough to think gangs have taken over here is watching TOO much television. I know every household on my block and most are first or second gen immigrants with some amazing, heartwarming stories. Many HSC employees too - including lots of nurses. I am very sad to be leaving this neighbourhood.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Addy said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> I am happy to say that our house sold within 1 day on the market! The offer was not far below asking price, and they were able to work around our long possession date, so I'm very happy with what we sold it for.


Congrats!

I have a friend putting a house on the market there soon. Sounds like a seller's market for sure


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> That's one of the most undesirable areas in the city. It's near downtown, has insufficient parking for residents and guests, roads are in terrible shape, lost of crime and other social problems there. Gangs have taken hold in that area, not really where I and many people want to be. I couldn't imagine paying $180K for anything in that area. I would sooner buy outside the city where I can have a big yard, lots of room for friends and family to park when they come to visit, the kids can play and roam freely, good area influences etc.


You'd have a hard time buying anything detached outside the city for that price. Townhomes in St. Norbert are listing around $200K. I suspect that the situation is the same in other places surrounding the city.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Winnipeg Real Estate prices will soon be under water


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> Winnipeg Real Estate prices will soon be under water


The flooding is outside the city. There maybe the odd property along the river at risk but in general nearly 100% of homes will not be flooded. Even the flood of 1997, if you check records shows by far most houses were not flooded. But if you rely solely on headline news for your sources I can see why one would think the city is / will soon be flooded. We had more issues with flooding in BC than we ever have here in Winnipeg.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Addy, what comes next, Tent Caterpillars or Mosquitos??


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm Howard said:


> Addy, what comes next, Tent Caterpillars or Mosquitos??


Tent Caterpillars? That is so 1980s, non?

I think you are talking about the lovely Canker Worm Season. Ahh yes. The defoliation of our beloved Elms, the strands of silk dangling from the heavens with a tiny worm at the end. The sprinkling of sticky worm castings the size of aphids on every surface, accumulating in puddles creating a tannin-like stain. The courteous way Winnipeggers pick a catepilar off your shoulder or hair like it was dryer lint when you come inside to dine, shop or attend a meeting.

Ahh spring is in the air.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I love how outsiders have such a low opinion of the area. Keeps the traffic and crowds away. 

Enjoy the smog, pollution and traffic congestion and dodging the OPP on the 400. There's more to life than traffic, even if that means spring floods south of the city and other minor annoyances.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm Howard said:


> Addy, what comes next, Tent Caterpillars or Mosquitos??


Misinformed again. I have yet to see a tent caterpillar in Winnipeg. We did, however, have lots of them on the apple trees in Ontario. Nasty things they are. Mosquitoes, haven't had to wear bug spray yet within city limits. Outside the city, when camping, I've sprayed bug spray on but I can't imagine there's many parts of Canada you can go without bug spray in the middle of summer.

However, like many, before moving to Winnipeg I also believed all the myths about how the mosquitos were horrendous and would eat you alive, yadda yadda.... it's easy to believe that because it's so over stated. Thanks goodness, the mosquitos are no where near as bad as headline news reports.

The royal mail I also thought similar to you did when I first moved to this area six years ago... I thought of our block as a hidden treasure where most others thought I was in gangland... me and my $390/yr property tax bill laughed all the way to the bank


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

Addy said:


> However, like many, before moving to Winnipeg I also believed all the myths about how the mosquitos were horrendous and would eat you alive, yadda yadda.... it's easy to believe that because it's so over stated. Thanks goodness, the mosquitos are no where near as bad as headline news reports.


How long have you been here? The mosquito situation improved tremendously a few years ago when we got West Nile virus, and the city started taking mosquito control seriously.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

ChrisR said:


> How long have you been here? The mosquito situation improved tremendously a few years ago when we got West Nile virus, and the city started taking mosquito control seriously.


Ahhhh maybe I landed here after they made major changes. I've been here six years, and spent three months here the summer before actually moving, so seven summers ago.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Hah, you don't have to go to Winnipeg to find mosquitoes.

In Northern Ontario where I'm from we put our fly repellent in fire extinguishers and the mosquitoes are so big and vicious you can see their fangs from 10 feet away. 

No one goes anywhere with out a baseball bat to beat back the ravening hordes of large mosquitoes and people have been found after 10 minutes outside with no blood left in them anywhere completely drained. That's ok, they make good scarecrows. 

In Temagami, the Civil Aviation Branch of Transport Canada made us install a special airport and landing strip for the mosquitoes because they were interfering with the commercial air traffic. Forget bird strikes... mosquito guts stick to the cockpit like nobody's business. 

So bahh to your baby mosquitoes Winnipeg, that's what I say


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

JayRoc said:


> @ sprockett: has your salary gone up 7-10% per year in the same time period? I doubt it, which is making housing prices very unaffordable.
> 
> @ChrisR: agree about Waverley West - way overvalued considering it's just north of a dump!


$50,000 in 1999, $166,000 in 2008. is that more? hang on let me calculate that...only just over 14%. though as with housing that excludes a lot of things. do you want me to include investment returns as well? small businesses?? nah, too complicated for you i suspect.

your turn...


----------



## JayRoc (Apr 4, 2009)

A little cranky when you were posting, Sprockett? Anyway, congratulations on your salary increases. I doubt most Canadians are that fortunate.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

JayRoc said:


> A little cranky when you were posting, Sprockett? Anyway, congratulations on your salary increases. I doubt most Canadians are that fortunate.


nor work that hard. like I said, your turn...


----------

